# Put your heads together: system for under $1K



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Wanted to see if anyone has been tracking what's on sale out there... a friend of mine is looking to buy a Receiver and (hopefully) 5 speakers. I have an old Energy S.10 sub that I'm going to sell him for about $75. 

So let's hear some suggestions! :T


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm wondering if the Pioneer Andrew Jones surround package might not be a good budget speaker system?


----------

